# Burris Oracle



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Heard they are not being released till the end of the month (July).


----------



## Registered User (Oct 15, 2017)

Is there anyplace to order one of these yet that will ship to Canada?


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Registered User said:


> Is there anyplace to order one of these yet that will ship to Canada?


not sure if you are still looking but Jo brooks In Brandon Mb as a couple in stock


----------



## Registered User (Oct 15, 2017)

Thanks Reed.
I tried to find one for a few weeks then gave up and went a different route.


----------



## jwh223 (Jul 11, 2018)

Looks like North Pro Sports in Saskatoon has one available.

I went another route as well. Ended up with a Garmin Xero to hunt in the fall with. Pretty good sight but now I want to try the Burris.

But the bank account disagrees with me. 🙂


----------



## Jabr357 (Apr 2, 2013)

Amazon.ca has it listed for $1,095CDN+$5.54 shipping plus tax = $1,243CDN 

https://www.amazon.ca/Burris-Oracle...&qid=1548888401&sr=8-1&keywords=burris+oracle

Go for it! (better take your bank manager with you for the mortgage LOL!)


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Jabr357 said:


> Amazon.ca has it listed for $1,095CDN+$5.54 shipping plus tax = $1,243CDN
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Burris-Oracle...&qid=1548888401&sr=8-1&keywords=burris+oracle
> 
> Go for it! (better take your bank manager with you for the mortgage LOL!)


*
Whaaattttt???!!! OMG!!!!*


----------



## TLSpeed (Jun 21, 2019)

I have yet to try any of these electronic sights. I can understand the attraction for hunting, but how would it change classing for 3D?


----------

